# My new babies... May be picture heavy!



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

These boys are from Capital City Rat Rescue (Lincoln, NE).

They've been renamed Jack and Puck!

Adddoooooorable! And sooooo sweet!

Jack:



























Puck:





































The Twins!  (Jack on the box, Puck watching!)










They're sooo similar, but I think I've got it figured out. Jack's solid white on his hind legs... with less spotting. Puck's the more spotty one.  Nonetheless, twins. 

If anyone's interested there's seven more of these boys, one other boy, and three girls from this rescue on Petfinder! (Of course, I stole the ones with the big white bellies! But I PROMISE. The rest are JUST as adorable!)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

jack is really cute, i love his white legs.  nice boys you got there, they look very healthy and happy!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks! They're so sweet for what they've been through, but they've been raised by rescuers since they were born. 

Jack Attack's a bit skittish and such still (he poofs when he smells the others... trouble's coming... :lol: ) and Puck's a love, he spent all of playtime in my lap today. I put him down to look at the toys and to run about with his brother and after a second I'd feel little paws and he'd pull himself back up into my lap.

Silly boy.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

i think they are so cute. i love black ones with the white belly.

and they look happy. they have a glow to them. post pics fo the others too!!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The others are in the booze boys thread... I just had to post a new thread for the new babies. :lol:


----------

